# Mitsubishi HC 1500 flicker



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I am new to the projector game. I have a mitsu hc 1500 w/650 hours on projector and first bulb. Bought it in Sept. I shoot it onto a fixed 106" screen from about 12.5' . I was extremely happy with it until about 3 weeks ago when it began to flicker. At first it was intermittent and now it is pretty much continuous. When I switch it from high to low beam it stops. When I switch it back to high it will be fine for about 20-30 seconds and then it begins again. Anybody with any experience like this? Is this a bulb issue or a projector issue. I am a little leary to shell out $350 bucks for a bulb and then find out that's not the problem. Any advice from the experts out there. I am at a loss!
Thanks for your help!!!
Dave


----------



## tonyjover (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Dave,

It sounds like a bulb fault. Most new projectors here in the UK come with a 6 month bulb warranty, but I don't know if the same is true for wherever you are based. Either way, I'd definitely talk to the store where you purchased it and see what they are prepared to offer you.

I had a PJ that was just under a year old when the bulb failed. The lamp was obviously out of warranty, but the store did agree to change it for half price as they accepted that it should really have lasted a lot longer than that.

So in a nutshell - talk to the store first. It might cost you nothing more than a phone call.

Regards,
Tony


----------

